# How to see Your Exam Results :oD



## cinnamon

How to Find Your Exam Results that's not in "Credential Verification Area."

Here's how you find your EXAM RESULTS faster, it's not in the creditial verification area, as we all thought.   


1)Go to MY ACCOUNTS -top of screen
2) My Events
3)Click Tab- "Past events"
4) Click "Details"
5) It should show Whether you "Pass" or "Fail" on the Exam.


Good Luck!


----------



## murajayavel@gmail.com

*Timely Help!*

Hi cinnamon!
Thank you for giving the road map to locate my valuable "score"!

Mura
India


----------



## lindseya

*Exam Results*

Just wanted to update this question since the website has changed;

Log into your account online
Scroll over the My AAPC tab
Click on Purchases/Items
Click on Exam tab

Results will be shown here under your exam date.  Also, you will be able to reschedule your exam on this screen.


----------



## zarinadan

*reschedule.*

I would like to reschedule my CPC exam wich supposed to be on 07/08/10 to 10/09/2010. what i should do know


----------



## ae2515

*CPC Exam Results*

I just took the the CPC Certification Exam on 9/22/12 and was wondering how long before I see the results on the website?  Also, where on the website will I find if I passed or failed? Thank you


----------



## puspa

I also took mine on 9/22 and still waiting for result.


----------



## ollielooya

*hope you passed!*

Hi, Puspa...nice to see you here.  Hope you'll be receiving good news soon!!


----------



## boopathi

Hi,
can we give units for 88311 decalcification which is performed same specimen of two blocks.


----------



## ldevenberg

*Reschedule exam*

I am scheduled to take my exam on 12/8/12. I need to find out where to go to reschedule that to a later date.


----------



## shenell333@yahoo.com

You call AAPC Office Hours Mon-Thu: 10-7 Eastern, 9-6 Central, 8-5 Mountain, 7-5 Pacific Fri: 10-3 Eastern, 9-2 Central, 8-1 Mountain, 7-noon Pacific

Customer Service Contact: Toll Free Phone: 800-626-CODE (2633)

You cancel & reschedule over the phone!
Best Wishes!


----------



## shantaaapc

Hi is there be any charges for cancel & reschedule of the exam


----------



## Mustafa

*What is the Meening of Resivied*

Hi
Friends. 

Last month it self I write my CPC exam, But I didnt get my Result.
In the resilt plase i see only "Resived" like word. 
I dont hva any Ideia about that. If u know any details about "Resived"  meen Tell me. 



 Thanks 
    MJ


----------



## tmlbwells

Do you mean "Received"?  If so, that means the AAPC has received the exams and score sheets and are in the process of grading them.  It usually takes 5 - 10 days for the results.  Keep checking and the results should be there after a few days.

Mary Wells, CPC, RCC, CPMA


----------



## tookie

*cpc results*

how soon do you get your results & where do i look on the site to find it. thanks,


----------



## CodingKing

When you logon to aapc website and go to purchase history under the MyAAPC section. click on the exam and it will bring up the status page


----------



## ksimmons

*Exam results*

I took the CPC-P exam on 12/5/15.  When should I see results posted?


----------



## CodingKing

ksimmons said:


> I took the CPC-P exam on 12/5/15.  When should I see results posted?



Anytime within 2 days to 2 weeks i believe at this point.


----------



## ljsilkes@gmail.com

I took the exam on 12/12/15 and was told to expect 3 biz days to get the tests from the proctor to AAPC then 7-10 business days until results are posted, based on the sheer volume of tests they have to grade. So, for me, I'm thinking maybe end of next week if i'm very lucky but more likely right after Christmas.


----------



## Shubham.bose@agshealth.com

*Info regard exam result*

will you tell me April 2016 cpc exam result declaration date


----------



## CodingKing

Shubham.bose@agshealth.com said:


> will you tell me April 2016 cpc exam result declaration date



There is no set date that results will be posted. It varies anywhere from 3 days to 30 days or more.


----------



## pradeepmetla

*resuits*

hi , 


may 7th results are anounced r not. 
if any information pizz post


----------



## klsnyder77

*Exam Receipt*

Will AAPC send an e-mail saying when they have received my exam? Thank You!


----------



## CodingKing

klsnyder77 said:


> Will AAPC send an e-mail saying when they have received my exam? Thank You!



No. There will be no contact by the AAPC except at some point if you pass they will mail you a certificate. You will just need to keep checking the site.


----------



## NINUANIL

*How to see exam result*

click my account
Then purchase items
In that click items
Under items there will be Titles
In that there will be the place shown where you wrote the exam click that the result will be shown.
Hope for the best


----------



## Lsapar

*this is old and outdated information - DO NOT BOTHER*

Old, outdated like mostly everything on the forums


----------



## CodingKing

Lsapar said:


> Old, outdated like mostly everything on the forums



Actually its fairly up to date (obviously things can change over the years. For instance only the tab names have changed a little.

Go to My AAPC blue button on the top right of the screen.
Click on Purchases/Items
Make sure you are on the items tab and of not click on the items tab.
If you have a ton of stuff in there like me, look for Type of Exam and click on the one where "Start Date/Time" is the date of the exam.
The status will be there.

It was under items when I took my CPC last year, COC in September and the one I'm waiting in results from on Saturday.


----------



## soccerdoc33

*CPC Results*

I STILL can't find it!! I went to my account and cannot even see anything called MY EVENTS and there certainly is no EXAM tab. I see OPEN EXAM VOUCHERS, ITEMS and RECEIPTS. I also see EVENT CALENDAR but not MY EVENTS. 

I'm so confused!!!


----------



## espressoguy

soccerdoc33 said:


> I STILL can't find it!! I went to my account and cannot even see anything called MY EVENTS and there certainly is no EXAM tab. I see OPEN EXAM VOUCHERS, ITEMS and RECEIPTS. I also see EVENT CALENDAR but not MY EVENTS.
> 
> I'm so confused!!!



This thread was started 8 years ago and, more than likely, you saw some outdated information. If you read the post directly above yours (which was posted last month) and follow CodingKing's instructions you will find your results. I just verified that his instructions work as of this exact moment in time.


----------



## hannahshalini

*Exam results*

Hi I wrote my exam on Nov 25, still didn't receive my results, can u please let when will I get my results?


----------



## Mohammedasif579

Hi,
   I took my exam on 5/12/2018.
My status still shows scheduled.i have not yet recieved a mail from aapc too.my friends who took the exam on the same date got their results. Can you please help me ..


----------



## hblakeman

*Contact AAPC directly*

If I were you, I would contact AAPC directly by phone to discuss your situation.  Best wishes.


----------



## Aishapatan4@gmail.com

*Aapc result*

I completed my exam on 25th aug.2018, when the results will b declared?


----------



## twizzle

*Exam results*



Aishapatan4@gmail.com said:


> I completed my exam on 25th aug.2018, when the results will b declared?



Please refer to previous threads on this subject which has been discussed countless times. Nobody can tell you when you will get your results but they usually take 7-10 business days from the date of testing.

Do not contact AAPC for the answer to your question. Also, the Labor Day holiday will delay results.


----------



## JASMINAZAD

Hi,
I took my CPC exam on 7th sep,2019.
It has been 8 days after my exam and the status is still *scheduled* .
Please help


----------



## twizzle

JASMINAZAD said:


> Hi,
> I took my CPC exam on 7th sep,2019.
> It has been 8 days after my exam and the status is still *scheduled* .
> Please help


Please read what I said above. How can anyone 'help?' We have no control over your results. Just be patient is the only help I can give you.


----------

